# PCI cards - Help!



## dhageremtp (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello, can someone offer me some help. I notice that there are many different brands of, and many different types of FTA PCI Cards. Would a WinTV Nova-s FTA Satellite PCI Card enable me to pick up a broad cast on the Galaxy 26 satellite?

What I am attempting to get is a broad cast with information like this:

Galaxy 26
K17 Sloct C - 9 MHz
Ku Band - Downlink Frequency: 12031 V
L Band - Downlink Frequency: 1281 V
Symbol Rate 4.88
FEC 3/4
PMT 480
Video 481
Audio 484 (Primary L&R)






Also what type of LNB would I need? I see that there are linear and other types. I am not sure what to buy??




Thanks!!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

:welcome_s FTA is fun once you get started.

I don't recognize that channel. What are you looking for?

Most of the FTA PCI cards work about the same, so don't get too worried about choosing between them. Or you could get a standalone FTA receiver for a few dollars more.

Start by reading the background information (http://www.ftalist.com/started.htm), then let us know if you have more questions.


----------



## dhageremtp (Sep 25, 2006)

It's a local college broadcast network. They broadcast sporting events, starting with the test signal 15 minutes before the game. They do not have regular broadcasts aside from the sporting events.


----------



## dhageremtp (Sep 25, 2006)

The site says a 30 inch dish or larger, so that means an old directv dish is not able to be used (with a new LNB of course).


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

It's possible that your channel (got a link?) will be strong enough to be picked up by the old DirecTV dish, but it's very unlikely. The right way is to use that 30-inch or larger dish.


----------



## dhageremtp (Sep 25, 2006)

This is the exact information:
Satellite Info
Intelsat Americas 6 (Galaxy 26) Digital - 93° 
K17 Slot C - 9 MHz
Ku Band - Downlink Frequency: 12031 V
L Band - Downlink Frequency: 1281 V
Symbol Rate 4.88
FEC 3/4
PMT 480
Video 481
Audio 484 (Primary L&R)

Receiver Audio Info
Left Channel - Mono Program Audio
Right Channel - Cue tones ONLY
Markets with WDAZ 102* - ON
Markets with WDAZ 102# - OFF
Markets without WDAZ 063* - ON
Markets without WDAZ 063# - OFF

http://www.theralph.com/asp/default.asp?p=48


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh yeah, the Fighting Sioux. Their games have been in the clear for a few seasons now IIRC.

Anyway, thanks for the link. Here's the G26 footprint map: http://www.lyngsat-maps.com/maps/galaxy26_ku.html Maybe you would have had a chance from, say Dallas. But North Dakota requires a 60- to 95-cm dish to pick it up in clear weather. That's about 24 to 37 inches wide, or 30 if you split the difference.

Compare that to the ultrastrong AMC 4 footprint: http://www.lyngsat-maps.com/maps/amc4_nam.html That's something you might be able to pick up with a small dish. But why?


----------



## dhageremtp (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## dhageremtp (Sep 25, 2006)

FTA Michael,

I found a local Connexstar dish, would that work with a KU lnb. The dish is 36x24 in an eliptical type shape.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't have any experience with that one, but it should work.


----------



## dhageremtp (Sep 25, 2006)

FTA Michael,

I am setting up my FTA system this weekend. The FTA system will be located in my theater, where I have dishnetwork currently. Should I run a dedicated cable for the FTA system or can I use a Four-Way DiSEqC Switch and use the same cable feed?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't think that any Dish Network equipment knows how to drive a DiSEqC switch, so you'll need to add a separate cable for the FTA system.


----------

